# Traxxas Elec. Stampede? #3



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

An extenuation of the previous thread, good information available on the old one at: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82669

Along with the great info is colorful and witty banter by the regulars of this thread, Read away, be amused, befuddled, & informed.

The Stampede is a great truck.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

So now that this has begun.....

Yeah Chris let me know if there is another one going on, can't say if I could make the trip, but you never know!

Peter, Bill, & all other interested parties, please check in when you see this!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks Tom for doing Hanks homework.

Got to go, building a house and the rain has stopped. I'll check in tonight when my mind is still awake but my body has stopped moving.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

LOL! I know what thats like, Mind awake but body not moving thing....


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Building a house Bill? Curious minds want to know. You can tell me off-line. Unless it is for your r/c's! Then you have to tell everyone.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

When your driving your 500th nail of the day you wounder if your arms or hands will ever work well enough again to control an RC. And of course just thinking about driving or flying your RC instead of what your doing at the moment so you can hit your thumb one more time.

Building a house? In 1993 the county said that we could not make any more improvements to the facility until we met their fire code standards. The problem was the island does not provide enough water volume or pressure. So years after many trips around the sun and 2 million bucks later we meet code. The first building permit we pulled was for an addition on Mark's place. So starting mid January we have been working on it as much as possible and hope, no, must have him living in it by the end of April.

As of today we started walking on the wood floor of the new addition.

Take care guys.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That is one expensive house! I hope meeting those codes goes to more than just getting to build. Peraps it has something to do with keeping those campers safe. Nah, forget I said that. They are boy scouts. They can take care of themselves.  

When you are out on the island, I guess it is a bit tough to rent an air compressor and nail gun for the day/week, huh? Watch those thumbs. You will need them someday!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah, the camp ended up with a lot more than just meeting code. We ugraded all our underground utilities, installed a 150,000 gal. water storage tank, and a fire pump and monitoring system.

All the effort and expence gives us the ability to completly rebuild all the camp structures. Including a new dining hall.

I still day dream about including a RC track on the property. There are so many different options around here, like the closed tight track I set up two years ago, or an open more off road style track. 

I've got a question for you racer types. How far is too far away from your truck? In other words, when do you feel that the track has gotten to far away for you to control it? I've got a location that would let you stand 10 feet above the ground that lets you see and drive your truck over 300 yds. away in two direstions. For me with the truck 50 to 70 yds away I start to lose perspective.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm a Racer type! LOL! 

Well I think you just answered your own question! How far is too far? Far enough that you lose perspective. So for you 50-70 yards.

I've raced at alot of differtent style tracks, and 50-70 yards is a LONG way! Not a long way if your out freestyling with no set course to follow, but if you're racing and trying to keep it between the tubes it is too far. I'm not totally sure on Measurements but the largest track I've raced on was like 80'x120' or so, which is a huge track for electric racers, I've heard some gas tracks are bigger though. But the farther you let the car get away in racing, the wider the lanes need to be. Common lane width is 8-10' with 12' or better way out. If you get 50' away fron a 8' lane and stand on a 4' drivers stand, that 8' lane looks like 2'. Since you live on a darn Island I think any track you build would be mostly for you and your kids with a friend thrown in periodically so make one that YOU can drive on styled the way YOU like! If that means tight and twisty, good. if it means long, flowing, high speed, thats good too. Just have fun with it! wether it be big air jumps or just desert style.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

BTW, I sold my XXX BK1 and have bought another XXX-t MF2 to replace it. Gonna go back to "trucking" exclusively.

This Saturday (tomorrow) is the last race of the season for my favorite indoor track, it's a "fun run" for the points winner announcements & give-aways. I've decided to race the Stampede in the stock truck class since I won't have my new (used) MF2 yet. I'm going to race it with the big 'ol All-T's on it too.... No Racing tires. Gonna see who I can beat with it!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well hi everyone.

just notriced the new pede forum! hehe nice to see some activity going. we have had a fun/strange week! lost power most of monday(8:30am-2:30pm) and wednesday night (3:45-miodnight). then we had a freek thunder lightinghail snow storm on friday. about 3 inches of hail and some snow with huge sumnmer like thunder'lighting strikes. almost 3inches fell in less them a hour and almsot melted as fast as it came.

but i have been running my Bl pede again. it is great to have a almost 100% charge and run RC. with all the track tweeking on the rc18t and m-18 and figuring out when i can try and hit the track for some pro4 practice.. it's nice just to run. and we have just started are spring/summer sports events. Em is on 2 softball teams. one select tourney team and a regular little league team(wich i am one of the coaches of, went from helper to full time coach). and my wife coaches are son's coast baseball team. 

and i added a losi mini-lst to tthe collection this last week as well. bought it as a used roller from a hawaiin rc'er i have know onlione for a few years. seems to be a nice upgrade in the mini basher area for me. tried to race it in stock trim plus sway bars..didnt go well but was funa dn jumps like a dream compaired tot he rc18t. hope to get some work done on the pede.

replce the shattered front bulkhead brace, rebuild the diff, decide if i want to try and make a longer wheelbase chassis out of 2 stockers, what wide pede front end i should try and build and what body i want to run on it. i have mounted some hpi body posts on it so the bodies dont flex so much in a wreck.


well i guess i have rambled, typo-ed and run on long enough.

really nice to catch up with you all!

-peter-


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Raced my pede.... it was a blast! Had to change the motor and got the mesh wrong... ended up with a stripped spur. got that fixed and ran 2.5 qualifiers and finally stripped that darn Idler in the trans. I'll now upgrade to the aluminum one. The truck was way off the pace but I expected that with the big tires on it. getting them big'ol meats rolling is hard on the poor thing!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i still cant get over the fact that anyone can the all-t tire! mine are a waste of csah sitting in my tire drawer.. i love the look and size of them. can you post a pic of them mounted? or did you already...but glad you had a blast!

-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey all!

Just got back from our last ski trip of the year. Two days with on over night at the Mt. Washington Hotel. Very very fancy! Skiing was... well, we had fun but it has been a horrible snow winter and it showed. Lots of ice and grass and even some snow. I think of it as precision skiing. You know exactly what is there and where you need to go. And NOT go! A great time. Both days we decided to end the day just as it started pouring! Timing is everything. 

Now that that is out of the way I can think of R/C and my bicycles. Jesse has Friday off so I might take the afternoon and take him to the track. he keeps talking about wanting to race again but without practice it would be silly. Of course he will want my BL. I haven't hassled him about it. yet. It is sort of a question of what motors I have to put into the Pede and/or the XXXT. Unlike Tom, I do have a set of race tires for the Pede. They aren't mounted yet- I keep dreaming of dying the rims rather than the boring white they came. Just haven't gotten an dye... They also are not the right tire. The track is now almost a blue groove track and all I have is step pins. It probably wont be long before they are worn down to where they will work on the track but... They have to be better than the M2K's that are on it now, both from a CG point of view and a traction point of view. We shall see if we make it out!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

This is the Pede as I raced it.
I do have real race tires for it, but I didn't put them on because I just wanted to have fun.... Which I did... until it broke! LOL! Actually I was suprised at the grip I had with the All-Ts on it, it actually handled pretty good for a top heavy bohemouth (comparitively speaking).

Peter, I know what you mean about being disappointed in the All-Ts, I like the size (although they may be slightly TOO big) and absolutely love the tread pattern. They offer real good traction on a variety of surfaces because they are fairly soft. But the foams inside mine are breaking down, the rears now have about 1/4" you can push down on the center of the tread before you actually meed the resistance of the foam. Fronts aren't as bad. And the worst part of the tires is balance.... The tires are so far out of balance the whole truck shakes if you get a full speed run going on.

Guys, Where do I get the Aluminum Idler at?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Guys, Where do I get the Aluminum Idler at?


Well, you could look here ...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Duh... Thanks Chris. LOL!

How do you like having a picture of a stampede on the 1st page of the Stampede #3 thread! Kinda cool. (if not rare! LOL!)


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Is that a Stampede? I had forgotten what one looked like. ;-)


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I tore my trans apart on the pede and the Idler looks fine. I think I'll just have to order more diff gears and maybe go ahead and do the Idler while I'm at it. But I did find out my motor was locked up... one of the magnets broke in the motor can. 

Since I had the trans apart I decided to try a little modification and dremeled away at the trans case and installed a metal motor plate I had laying around. After installation I have just enough room to gear it 15/87 (decent gearing for the All-T's). It has the motor tight up against the trans case, but it works. Thinking of trying a different motor plate I have now, one that will offer a rear bumper.

Anyone else made this Mod?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I tore into one of my tranny cases to try to get a Losi plate to fit and I gave up and trashed the case.  I love the concept, especially from a heatsink point of view but the best-fit plate, (Traxxas Blue Eagle or somesuch) is long gone. I don't run it enough these days to worry too much. It would lok cool though.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm using an old Losi plate, Not sure where I got it from, but it's flat... Possibly from a XXT. I did it because the slots on the plastic were getting torn up and making it hard to get the mesh right. I'm going to see if the plate drom a JRX-T can be made to fit because it has a bumper built in. That way it would be more like the one in RCMT & not have a naked motor sticking out the back.

I'll take some pics as I go for ya. 

Real 'Pede Talk.... wow!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

a track friend gave me a great little heat sink that goes on th outside of the motor motor. the bad thing is that i dont have enough room for it to fit behind the spur on the pede though  man just as th epede thread lives i dont get emails, and i forget to check here...sniff sniff 

i still havent replaced my front bulk head brace. i found one in my parts tub. and even got it out. but the micros are eating up my time. built a new adjustable gear diff for onroad M-18 and did soem adjusting on the m-lst. tok it out and sheered off my new hard to find body posts and cracked a rear knuckle lol hehe

well hope to top off the batts fro the pede and run it a little....if the weather holds or even dries up a little more.

tom thanks for the pic! 

who here has doen a wide pede conversion? and what one did you do?
the rpm losi lxt arms, rear pedes or a 3rd option????

thanks guys


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Saw a wide pede conversion using HPI Rush front arms. I have yet to try the Wide Pede conversion.... I even have a pair of Losi LXT front arms to use (which I've heard work well) but just haven't put the time in yet. I probably will eventually, the difference in the rim offset front to rear has always bugged me a little.

My Tranny parts should be here today I think so I'll be able to re-build the pede and get the pics done.


Oh yeah, the motor plate I used was off of a XXX-t original trans, not the MF2.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmm......
i do remeber the rush A-arm conversion....the only reason i wan to do the conversion is becouse of the offset of the wheels...not a huge fan of the stock style pede rims..and i still may want to go to maxx rims on it. i have clod rims but passed on a clod-O-pede...

thansk for the info tom....


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Tom,

do you rember what site had the rush conversion part numbers?
think i found my project for next weekend.........


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

No site, it was a guy at the last race I was at, he saw me racing my Pede and stopped in my pit with his Pede did the conversion on with the Rush Arms.

Heres a link to the arms: http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVK07&P=OW


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

My wide Pede conversion used the Losi arms. The first arm took a while in that I needed to narrow it a bit to hold the C hub and I was n't sure how much. The second time around though the dremel got it done in a minute or two! 

I found it much more stable but also it allows you to run the same rear rims on all four wheels opening up lots of choices. I might even have some photos of the job but I am not at MY computer to even look. This work thing gets in the way


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks for the info. i will see what my lhs can get fast. 
misbehaven's old site had some rush a-arm info on it. but not much. i was leanig that way but with the lower shock mount on top of the arm i would have to get new shocks. and the rpm arms seem to last forever. 

i will let you guys know when/if i get it going.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Found a few old shots of my conversion. This one is nice as it shows the Losi shock set-up as well.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Found a few old shots of my conversion. This one is nice as it shows the Losi shock set-up as well.


thanks for the pic chris. 

should help me stay focused on the goal!!! 

i need the help these days. our night off from ball was filled by filling in for some no show parents off my son's team. our league is a 100% donation driven wether it's time or money. and my wife and i can find time to coach but they cant find time to show up for a practice or to help with the things that make money(working in the snack shack for couple of hours) for the league.

well i am off my soap box!! hehe

later

-peter-


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I just had to log on to see Chris's picture. So I thought I would say hello to all of you.Hope all is going well....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, well, well. I got my parts and re-assembled the truck (forgot to take any pics!). Charged a pack and went out to goof off. Had the slipper locked down for the first time since I got the truck (new aluminum Idler so what the heck!) and now I know what everybody means by "wheelie monster"!!! Even with those big All-T's on it it would lift and put itself on its lid in a heartbeat. it was actually kinda fun, I was actually able to ride the wheelie a little after a little "trial & error". But alas, I ran it up on the curb and goosed it in an attempt to climb up and it was evidentally too much for the outdrives. I broke one. Bummer.

So now I have another parts order on the way, but I went ahead and ordered some HPI Rush arms as well to do the wide pede conversion. (I found out I don't have the LXT arms I thought I did) And while I was at it I ordered the new Pro-Line Moab 2.2 truck tires & 4 front rims. Gonna be stylin! 

I decided to go for the new tires because the foam in the All-T's..... well...... SUCK! There is probably a good 1/3" breakdown in the foam of the back tires. The tires are great but the foam really stinks. I think the Moabs look cool too so those will be my Wide Pede tires.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ah the good old days of multiple orders to Tower! I don't miss those at all, thank you. Having all but given up on my poor trucks I am thrilled at how much money isn't hemorraging to the hobby. It goes elsewhere, I assure you. 

I keep hoping to get back into it and for that reason I still have tons of parts and stuff. I try not to think of the dollar value though. I just think of it as clutter.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm hoping that will be the last $$ I spend on the pede in a while, I'm gonna re-adjust the slipper to my liking & then just run the snot out of it this summer up at the campground!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, my parts came & I got the Pede up-n-runnin' again. I did the Wide-Pede conversion using the Rush front arms. A little more involved than I had thought it would be, But I got it worked out in my own way. It now sits wide on new pro-line Moabs, looks kinda badass!

The biggest problems I had with the wide conversion was shimming & Tie Rod length. I had to shim the arms & modify hingepin length because the stockers were too short. My big idea on Tie Rods went to crap because the ones I had on hand were either too long or too short for the traxxas rod ends. I ended up using Losi Ball studs & Ball cups on the stock rods, but it worked well. 

I think I'm going to have to gear it up a tooth now since the Moabs are smaller diameter than the All-Ts.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Ah yes, the linkage problem. That took me quite some time to get "right". I finally nailed it when cruising the LHS discount bin I found a set of old Maxx steering links. Titanium, of course. The fit perfectly! That plus the Ti camber links add that 'bling"! Initially I tried the HPI links and I folded them up so badly it was sad. I guess it is better than breaking steering blocks but she didn't run so well with the links folded in half. :freak:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

See, that was my thought, I had some Lunsford rods for a Maxx I was gonna use, turns out they were for the widemaxx. I must have gotten rid of the stock maxx rods I had when I put the Pro-Line wide kit on my old narrow maxx way back when. The perfect spacer for the inside hinge pin was a losi shock piston.... Go figure! :freak:


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

tom sounds like it tuned out good. no rc for me. i bought a new 18th scale micro track last week at the track. adn the next morning while taking the kids to school in the truck i am barrowing from my dad, it broke down in th emiddle of the drieway to the school! d'OHHHHH lol

got it towed, figure out the issues(S)(bad plugs, wire with missing insulation and a no ground). i bought parts to fix it friday. spent saturday with the wife lookign for a new TV stand. the old one was damaged by a leaking hor water tank. and it took a long time to get it together. spent sunday changing valve cover gaskets and was going to replace the plugs and wires, but i got the wrong wires. my truck is a '73 gmc with small block 350. but has been upgraded to a '75 electronic egnition.

2 days later(today, we went to opening day of the M's) got it all fixed. minus getting two plug wires shortened. they are about 12 inches to long.....got to love the generic one size fits all plug wires kits they have for old V-8's. i got beat up working ont he truck but it's runnin ga 100x better. starts easy, run much quiter and take less pedle to get her moving.

hope to get my xray m18t built to marrow for a trip to the track thursday with the kids. i have pretty full micro collection. hpi micro Rs4, rc18t, m-18, m18t and the losi mon lst. the pede may get a run tomarrow night!  they are building about 50 new homes behind we live. and they have a huge mountain of dirt that is calling hte Bl pede out ot play! i have some nice proline paddle tires that a friend gave me to try out. 

forgot to order my rpm lxt arms. but got one of my drifter bodies today though. it's a toyota corolla or tureno AE86 for my pro2. waiting fo rone for my mirco as well. if you guys get bored and need some more off topic talk you should check out a thread at one18th.com it's the monster hang out thread in the off topic area. bunch of cool folks(like here) who have many different RC intersts and back grounds. 

well later for now, wrote myself a note to order my new a-arms tomarow.

pics tom, pics


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I went out when I got home from work and used up the rest of the pack I had in it from when I broke the outdrive & got about 15 min out of it (pretty good for a partially used pack!). It's still a wheelie machine! need more slipper adjustment. Although it's really fun doing the wheelies! I definately need to go up to a 16 tooth pinion & get a gear cover though.

I'll get pics, I hope tonight.

Thinking of doing a breast cancer benefit race this Sunday, something I haven't done in years, a Carpet Stadium style race.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

OK, Pics.....








With the Rush arms, notice the Orange Losi Shock pistons as spacers!








The new XXX Motorplate & Losi Blue bumper


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

And now the other side of the trans








And the bottom, I had to shorten the rear skid & dremel a slot for the blue bumper








I know its dirty, But I had to play! And the beauty shot......








Yea!!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

thank you very much for the pics!

it looks like a fun beast!
bilding up my xray m18t now. going well. i have never built on eof the xray micros. but i do own 2. my m18 was a storedisplay so it was factory prebuilt. forgot hiw relaxing building new is!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I ran a pack thru it last night and got the slipper adjusted so it only wheelies when I do an "R-D" or if I have great traction and nail it from a rolling corner after it's been runnibg a bit and has some heat in the slipper. I only have a 19 turn in it now, that's the hottest motor I've ever had in it. I think my ESC is good to a 16 turn. But I'd have to check on that.

Building kits from scratch can be very relaxing, and I find that odd. Seems like it would be somewhat stressful trying to get it "just right", but it's not. Must be a "Zen" kind of thing!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah it is wierd. 

it's all together. trying ot get a old kan stick pack to charge. the chassis will not hold my 7cell i made for my rc18t.. not sure if the kans are up to a Bl motor runnin g6K kev and loads of torque....

trying to get to the track tonight and make dinner and coach softball practice.....it all looked so easy on papper when we were planning out the year!

i also sent out o micro lids to be painted. a 50's panel for my now shelf queen mini giant and the stock lid for the m18t. i am mad i havent goten the pede out to the dirt hill out back. but i am short Rxs. and i ahev been runninga bunch of cars/trucks at the track. so th epede is sitting without..  i bought a used futaba 2pl Tx for $20. so clear up some of hte radios i need to take with me. but i have added 2 or 3 runners since i bought.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I will have to check but I might have a receiver or two not in use I could toss your way. That's an AM, right? 75MHz? We have so many old radios it is stupid. Just taking up shelf space, especially since we aren't running these days.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ahh i need AM 27mhz. 

thanks for the offer chris.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, all I have (that I know of) in 27 is an old Traxxas receiver. Sorry.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Well, all I have (that I know of) in 27 is an old Traxxas receiver. Sorry.


that is cool. and thanks for th eoffer though. i do have a 75mhz Jr xr2, but i already have 2 Rx-s foir it. may sell it to get another 2pl or 3pm...not my favorit radios but i like htem more the old style Jr's. i would love a Z-1..but at almost $400 it's not going to happen! hehe 

have a good weekend all.

-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Brings me back to that post I made about the money pit that is R/C!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisHarris said:


> Brings me back to that post I made about the money pit that is R/C!


yeah....but i couldnt imagine what kind of trouble i would get into with out RC!!!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

WOW! Over a month without a post! What are we doing?

I was just in Maryland (Glen Burnie) last weekend visiting my Son who was nominated for an award in his job at the Department of Defense, Defense Contract Management agency. He didn't win, but did get an award. 
Other than that, I've been "chillin".


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Glad somebody is still out there! 

No r/c for me. The guys have gotten into rocketry! Jesse is doing an 8th grade project just forcing us to spend time shooting things into the air!  

Not very interactive but still pretty cool. We are in the middle of a whole mess of much needed rain which (pun intended) puts a damper on just about everything outdoors but hopefully this will break.

Hope all are well.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

ahh we have been having very nice weather. and the pede and my Bl mini lst have gotten a bunch of run time in. i have a 9,200Kv Bl motor in it. it is faster and quicker then the pede, but not as fun  

i am looking into buyin ga used E-maxx...

do you guys think it's worth $150?

it has this installed:

rpm body posts
MIP center CVDS
shock Sox
fresh reman'ed EVX
stock titans
645 MG steering servo
rpm claw rims
masher 2k tires

comes with(not installed):

white rpm A-arms
F/R MIP cvds


dosent look to bad...have wanted one for a while and a bash buddy just got one for him self.....thought this migh tbe the time to get one....

glad you guys are okay!



-peter-


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The EVX alone is worth over half that, isn't it? sounds like a deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah it does sound like a decent deal. 

We're stuck in a rain pattern right now, it moved in on Wednesday night & the swirl on radar looks like a hurricane, just not the hard winds with it. It's slow moving so we're supposed to be stuck with it for the next week......


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

wit our spring/early summer we usally have lots of daily showers. but it has been mostly sunny and 55-74 every day. wich is really nice with both kids playiong balll. but i think we will have water issues this summer! 

but i know the tranny and EVX are worth the deal. but i want a nice big boy basher...

tom are you still running your E-revo?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes I am. My son is selling his E-Maxx & I believe he plans on doing a conversion too. It makes for a nice rig!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

We have now had about 8.5" of rain since Thursday or Friday. Talk about a mess. Went out shopping today and ran into about a dozen detours around flooded roads and neighborhoods. I feel sorry for all the sodden houses and homeowners but I have to say it was pretty cool to see! We have not seen rivers this high in a long time!

I am so glad I got a wet vac! We are staying ahead of the water right now but it would be a royal pain without something to suck it up.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

stay safe chris!


sometimes the worst things look so cool!

i had some pics of pre tornado skies, beautiful looking!

-peter-

and HAPPY MOTHER"S DAY to all the mom you know and love!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

well the pede has been gettign some good run tiem of late. since i have broke my blade Cp heli, E maxx adn losi mini lst. and i am waiting on parts for my m18 and m18t. but it sure has been fun. 

i finally have picked up some new stick packs for the E-maxx(wich is down) and have tested them in the pede. WoW even i forget how much of a differeance batteries can make! the speed and run time is just off the hook. it feels like th eincrease i got when i went to the Bl set up. almost full pack wheelies on demand, 3wheel power slide drifts on the street and the ability to do it over and over again!

i know tom is okay since he has been helping me in the E-maxx forum, hope everyone else iis well and get out and play! 

-peter-


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I had my E-Revo and 'Pede up north with me over Memorial day weekend.... Broke both! LOL! Very minor stuff, but Left the E-Revo sidelined after only 1/2 a pack, The 'pede was simple, and I got it going again (Popped a shock cap) but still needs more attention. Needs to be geared up! and when the shock cap popped (I smacked a steel pole!:drunk: ) I lost all the oil and noticed the piston was missing. Odd.

I have already repaired the E-Revo, it had sheared the roll pin holding the "pinion" on the layshaft inside the trans. & I'll get the 'Pede fixed up before the 4th when I'll be back up north for a week.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just checking in here! Doing fine. NOt doing r/c these days but I check in here regularly to see that everybody is still around.

Hope everybody is enjoying the spring and upcoming summer!

Chris


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

hello all.


going to pick up soem hpi rush arms today. hoe to have free tiem to clean, rebuild and mod the pede. all-star practices and a sinus cold dont mix!

hope everyone finds themselves well.

-peter-

and happy be-lated father's days to all the dad's here


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Just got back from 5 days in Asheville NC riding my motorcycle all over the great smokey mountains..... What a blast! Now I'll do some RC stuff over the 4th......


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

The forum lives! Long live the Pede! 

Peter, sorry about the cold but happy for your upcoming work on the old beast! 

Five days in the Smokies sounds awesome! We have been suffering through even more rain. We have had over 20" of rain in the last two months. The world is rotting. And it comes in deluge amounts. it is not like a nice NW rain where it is just constant. No, this is road flooding, river topping rain. I have been trying to get out on the bicycle when possible but it has been tough. Maybe the rest of summer will be better!

I have been spending time in my canoe which has been fun. the more time I spend on the water the more I think about getting an r/c boat! I always told Jesse he couldn't get one as we had no way of rescuing it but now we do! I just don't know how much we would use it though. Tom, you want to toss out that old villan of yours? :dude:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Mine isn't a villan I don't think....... but I know the motor mount is screwed up (warped).


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, fix it and THEN give it to me!  All donations gratefully accepted.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Huh??? What??


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

have you guys seen this?
http://www.traxxas.com/products/electric/stampede2006/trx_stampede.htm

hmm 12 turn 550's....yummy wonder if the EVX in my E-maxx cna handle a pair of 12t titans  

working on my wide pede project. and i have the shocks set up the way i want(messed with a fliped a-arm idea in the fornt o try to add length tot he wheels base), need to get sme new steering links. i thought i had bought osme but the ones ii have are too long. 

well enjoy

and hope all is well.

-peter-

and tom do you feel a newer version of the E-maxx coming??? dual 12t titans and the new super duty novak esc as RTR equipment??


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

nope, you will have to either:

piggy back 2 traxxas xl 10's
get a xrs from novak


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I hadn't seen the New Stampede, looks like Traxxas decided to do the Wide pede conversion on it themselves though, & then stick Revo tires on it. I wonder how the idler will hold up to the 12 turn 550 and Revo tires?

I dunno about a new version E-Maxx, but it will either be that or an E-Revo.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

HOLY CRAP! Look at that! It's been a month since the last post! WOW!!!

Man, I was just at the LHS yesterday & forgot to see if they had the new style 'Pede out yet.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

i am waiting for some of the "new" parts. like the redesigned tranny case and i want to check out the front a-arms. i am still struggling to find new steerig links locally, for my wide pede. but have been side tracked by a somplete tlt rebuild for a comp at the end fo the month. and i have been havin too much fun with the E-maxx


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

There isnt anything new about the tranny case that i know of, just that its made out of the new Grey material, and the front arms are the same as on the old truck. 

FYI they arent the full size Revo tires, they are called "Revo spec" tires mounted on the 2.8 rims(same as on the traxxas Jato). they are bigger than a standard 2.2 tire or the stock jato or stock new rustler tires when mounted. Also since they didnt make new front arms the offset between the front and rear rims is still not the same.

I just cant see, with the motor they give you, and the bigger tires, how those stock drive yokes will be able to hold up.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

oops!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

The new tranny case is supposed to have vent "veins" molded into the motor mount to help motor cooling.

Guys, I know this "snickers" dude.... Known him all his life as a matter of fact...... He's my son! He now works at my local LHS and checked it out for me/us. He knows his stuff too... I taught him alot and then he went out and learned more! LOL! As a matter of fact that "oops" post was actually me... I didn't realize he was signed in on my 'puter!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

tommckay said:


> I dunno about a new version E-Maxx, but it will either be that or an E-Revo.


Actually, I e-mailed Traxxas sales about this about a week or two ago. As usual, they are pretty tight lipped about it and really could not tell me if a new verison of the E-Maxx was coming out or not. The only thing they did tell was to continue watching the website and that would be the best way for me to know if and when a new E-Maxx would be released. So I was like, OH, and I replied to him and said, well, if I read between the lines that means you will have a new one released but you cannot tell me when, hence why I need to keep watching the web site, right? He just laughed in response and said I give everyone that response when looking for anything new regardless of whether we are working on something or not. So who knows what they will do, but I have to agree, that is the last vehicle they have yet to "refresh" in their current product line.

I did see on the forum where several people have started a petition to get them to work on a 1/18th scale version of either the Rustler, Stampede or E-Maxx. That maybe something at the top of their list. Who knows?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Welcome aboard Snickers! Remember not to give your Dad too hard a time publicly. You still need him for spare parts and transportation, right?

ut of curiosity, I checked out the new Pede on the Traxxxas page. one thing that stuck out was the "optional 23T pinion". WHAT? With a 12 turn motor? Am I missing something here? Same 2.72 tranny. Are those new tires that much smaller in diameter that you MIGHT get awya with that?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I went in and read the "official Propoganda" on the Traxxas site to see what you're referring to on the 23 tooth pinion. I think it's a marketing ploy! I saw this at the bottom:

* With 7-cell battery and included optional 23-tooth pinion gear.
25mph with 6-cell battery and stock installed pinion.

That's the way they can advertise "30+ MPH!".... Gotta throw that 23 tooth pinion in there to make the claim legit!


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Well color me late to the party but I just bought my 1st Stampede...My 6 yr old now wants one! We are running the crud out of it in the yard and having a blast! Of course its stock but Im already thinking a Novak brushless is going in with a metal gear...what other unnesesary mods are you guys toying with? I have even heard of a 4wd conversion? Take it easy!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I think Chris did a 4x4 Pede once. Did you buy a new 'Pede or a used one? Cause if you got a used one they say a good upgrade is the new style slipper.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

I run traxxas big bore shocks on mine, with losi rear pink springs on the front and stock pede rears on the rear


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

I got the new style...will emaxx rims/tires fit on the pede?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yes, with modification. You would need to work on the offset & change the hexs as well.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

There is life on the Pede forum!

Hey All! Hope you are doing well.

Yes indeed I did a 4X4. And I didn't like it. Nuff said. Actually, to be fair, it was a great project what with making a new chassis, linkages and the like but I never got the steering to be as strong as it needs to be. Personally I think the Pede is an awesome 2WD truck. Leave it that way.

In terms of mods the obvious direction to go for the pede is durability. The stock one comes with 5X8 bushings. The bushings are a drag (pun intended). going to bearings is a great improvement but the 5X8's die quickly. And the piece you stick them in dies almost as fast when you play with mailboxes  . RPM makes a cheap replacement for the front and rear that takes 5X11 bearings. Duratrax used to sell a set of bearings that worked for this job. I think that mod costs about $35. Worth twice that.

Going to the aluminum idler is smart even if you don't go brushless (but I highly recommend brushless). getting into the tranny is a chore and minimizing those visits is worth it. Brushless provides endless fun wiith very low maintenance. That is what the Pede is about in my mind.

Many of us have widened the front end by changing arms and and steering linkage. That allows you to run front rims all around making it much more stable. Not a trivial job but fun and satisfying when it is done. There are lots of write-ups around on that.

Changing to a different tire: the M2K is a fav.
The stock shocks work pretty well but the plastic cap has been known to blow off on huge hits. Once that happens it will never be the same. Get the aluminum caps (for the Big Bore?) and all will be great.

Unfortunatley the dollars add up quickly but those mods (without the 5800...) will run you about $150. Yes, that is the price of the truck but if it lets you keep running instead of heading to the LHS for parts? 

have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Could I get the part #'s involved that would allow Emaxx size tires?

This truck is a blast...I agree about the metal gear and brushless. I bought one and when I fry the stocker Ill replace it, s well as go brushless!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Herc Driver said:


> Could I get the part #'s involved that would allow Emaxx size tires?


Never done it, so I don't know. But from my expierience with the truck I would say you would need new hexes, possibly do a wide pede conversion (to eliminate the need for different wheel offsets), & use stablemaxx (wide offset) rims. But that's just an opinion since I've never actually done it.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

I know GMADE makes/ed some 12 to 14mm adapters but they are for the Clod...and may work. When I find the link again I will post it up here. But unless you stretch the chassis a inch or 2 it looks a little goofy...


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Booo?????

Anyone still alive here?

:d

Happy belated New Years


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Huh? This thread lives? Wow!


----------



## jason trombley (Jan 30, 2007)

is the truck fairly new or old


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

this thread was started well before the new Xl-5 version of the stmapede, but all the chassis hop ups and mods willl work for you


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

That's pretty funny guys. I haven't logged onto this site in ages and today I do and suddenly the gangs all here!

Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

I am surprised that there isn't more interest inthe pede with the new Xl-5 versions out.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm kind of baffled by that model. I understand it comes with a 12T motor but we all know that regardless of what ESC you use you are going to cook that motor because of the 2.72 tranny. I guess if you only run the stock tires you could get away with it. Seems wrong to sell a truck with a motor of such limited life and use. 

Am I wrong about this?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

From what I've seen/heard it's not your normal 12 turn motor, it's a 550 size E-Maxx style motor with the built in cooling fan. Plus they provide 2 pinions in the box, a "normal" gear & a larger pinion so they can back up the claim of "30+ MPH".


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, traded my 18mt for a pede.... so now i gotta get it running.... cant let all this snow go to wate,can i?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow, even the general is back! Re-welcome.. or something like that.

Great, a big pinion so you can smoke the motor that much quicker. maybe the fan will help. I'll stick with my 5800 if I can ever wrestle it out on Tom's old XXX4!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a brushless now! My son got me a Novak GTB w/6.5 brushless motor. Pretty cool kid. I put it in my Mod MF2 race truck.

A 19 turn is plenty in my Pede.

That same son who gave me the brushless system (that works at my LHS now) got himself Sponsored by RC products Designs and now has a TC3"O" 4wd buggy, makes ne kinda miss that old XXX4.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Tom that is a verynice gift, and congrats on the sponsorship  How is he doing?


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

thank u, thank ya. :dude: 
Just gotta find some elects for it, then its go time...thinking about upgrading(as if u really need to) to a set of RPM arms and wheels. but now it needs:

motor
Body
elects
batts

since i wont go BL (too high priced), id like to run a good ole 19t motor. anyone know where i can get a chameleon at?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, you may think BL is too expensive but when you think about all the tuning you would do and the motors you will burn out it doesn't seem so bad. Especially if you sell of whatever old ESC you were planning to drop in there. I have an old Super Rooster that just may go on the block to finance something like that.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, im getting a good ole xl1 for $20, and will prob end up with a stinger also. im not bitchin tho. its all good.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

So this is the epede form. Cool

Just thinking about you guys and wanted to say Hi.

Even thinking about doing some RC.

Glad to read that everyone is doing well.

Bill


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

OK, now the Old Gang is officially alive and well. And it seems at least two of them are still r/c guys. 

Glad to hear you are fine Bill! Much more of this snowless COLD and I might have to come out and visit with you.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Chris, it's not that long a drive to Western NY is it? Plenty of snow there! I bet they would even let you take some home!

I'll probably be an RC guy till I die. I'm hooked. I admit it. Addicted. Yup. That's me.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

I too still struggle with my addiction  
I spend time trying to spread the sickness around, We gave my son's best friend and little brother Xmod evos for X-mas. And Scott has gone micro racing with me a few times now. And we are close to finishing his Trail Truck TLT as well. 

-peter-

m18 racing tonight!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Let us say two and a half are still into RC. I've been using my wing and have dug the trucks out of storage to see how they are doing. We are looking at a couple of days of rain coming up and I thought I would start working them over, charge some batts, and play in the mud.

After about a year sitting around I turned on the wing and tossed it off the pourch and flew it for about 15 min before the batts started to weaken. I was shocked that I could still fly it and that the batteries had held up so well.

As I recall the Evader was making some trans noise the last time I drove it. Kev's emax needs some major cleaning. And, of course, the epede is ready to go. I'm looking forward to it.

Chris, visit anytime, it was 71 yesterday.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Raced last night. Nicro class. We had a all onroad turn out. I had the best racing of my life in. Last time I set the fast lap rrecord of 15.5 sec. This time I set a new track record at 13.6. Same set up just 2nd race night at the new track. 

Glad to see everyone has check in. My epede needs new steering links(going custom) to finish off my never finished wide pede mod using Rush A-arms.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

If I took any of our trucks out right now they would shatter when they hit something! I still think about it a lot. Jesse whines that his buggy is busted but seems totally unwilling to even try to fix it. I have very little sympathy!

Bill, Meet me at the boat landing in two harbor. No, just kididng. I would love to come out but right now the job hunt is taking up tons of time. Too much to feel like I am ready for a break yet. Would sure be nice though.

Ideally I would land a job that starts in a month and then I would be there in a heart beat!


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey guys, Tom McKay's son here, i saw that there was a bit of mentioning of me in here so i thought i would chime in.

The sponsorship is going ok, i wouldnt call myself a good enough driver to be sponsored let alone one of those major guys that would go to all the national races or anything(i dont see myself getting to that level at all either), me and my dad have been good friends the owner of RC Product Designs for a long time so he knows i will be a good face for him in the racing world anyhow. I think the best part of it is that i'm running a prototype car and i can tell people i'm racing a car that no one can buy! That and i finshed 2nd in the A main in my 2nd race day with the car(running similar lap times to a sponsored Losi driver who was the leader) after not having driven a 4wheeler before. So maybe i do have something there.

And i agree wholeheartedly about the whole brushless thing you guys were talking about, i own 2 brushless systems myself, a 7.5 system in my XXX-CR, and a 6.5 system in the 4wheeler. Its a toss up between that and the Spektrum system as far as being one of the best investments i have made as far as RC equipment goes. It goes a long way as far as peace of mind at the track and gives me more time to work on chassis setup rather than work on motors or something like that. 

I know, this is the Stampede thread, and i dont own one, although i do sell them at work from time to time. The Rustlers have been selling a lot better than the Stampedes, i think its always kind of been that way though. The only thing i would do to the new trucks is to add an on/off switch to the XL-5 speed control. The new slipper system, the new grey material, and the new tires are very good upgrades though.

Peace out, 
Eric McKay


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Nice to hear from you Eric. Well done in the racing! is your prototype a Losi? Anythign you want to share with your admiring public?  

We had a Rusty in our stable for a while and it was a blast. Only real complaint was the way the steering was set up. A pain to work on compared with a Losi, as an example. We've loved our Pedes though. for just out and out bashing they are unbeatable.

Eric, is the grey plastic different or just a different color?


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks Chris,

No, the prototype isn't a Losi, its a RC Product Designs TC3-"O" V2. He has a car out using the actual TC3 chassis, but the car i have is a double deck carbon fiber version. This version he has been working on for at least a year so i dont know when it might see production, but the car i have is very close to if not a full production car. I'll post a picture of it, i've been running it with a body that Dan gave me when he gave me the car, i have a custom painted one on the way i'm HOPING it will be at the house today.

I defenitely feel you on the rustler steering being hard to work on, i've worked on a few at work on customer's cars and it wasnt exactly enjoyable. 

I do believe the Grey plastic is indeed stronger than the black stuff, but i just wish they would make more parts out of it! The control arms and outside stuff is all still the same material it always has been. The only suspension parts that are grey on the Stampede is the crappy unadjustable turnbuckles.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Heres a pic of mine...needs work huh 
theres 1 item im DEF adding to the back of it....a set a dirty danglers....:dude:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

My Pede is so far beyond stock I hardly remember hwat a truck comes with.. Mine went wide with Maxx Ti turn buckles, aluminum front shock tower, Losi shocks, RPM stuff. Very little stock on it other than the chassis and the rear arm I guess. Darn bullet proof. All except the body posts. Which, at the moment are toast. I don't have anything like a local hobby shop to buy the parts at and I will not place a Tower order just for a few bucks worth of plastic. So, it sits. Even mine would bust up if I drove it at these temps anyway. 

I haven't been out to the local track in almost a year. To call it local is a stretch. Takes an hour to get there. That's like $12-15 in gas alone! It would be great to get back out there though. One problem (not having a Spectrum system) is that they race 4 days a week, if not five! They have a nice indoor carpet track for sedans but also minis, a very nice size indoor dirt track and then a monster outdoor track. When they are racing I can't practice so it seriously limits my options.

Uh oh. I just went to paste their webpage and can't get there! 'directory Listing Denied'. That can't be good. Hopefully it is a glitch and they didn't go under.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

My RC rediscovery day was good news. I expected to find everything rusty. Not so. At this point I need to take each truck and work through it and bring each of them back up to running shape. I also still need to go through the batteries and see how they held up.

Anyway it was fun. 

Take care.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

bill, great to hear that. now get them running.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks general. Still fighting the time monster. There always seems to be something just a little more important to do than me having a good time.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, found a body for it. here it is.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

general pedestr said:



> well, found a body for it. here it is.


I love that body style, to bad proline stoped production a whiel ago....

And JS bodies passed away a few months back...May I ask were you go tit?


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

bought it and a maxx body back in 05. never used da pede body at all


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Maxx bodies can be a good fit with the exception of the wheelbase. But the 'Pede chassis can be extended easily to make it look really good.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

as long as the wheels fit under the wheelwells, im happy. hate it when front wheels stick out farther then the body does.doesnt look realistic at all


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I agree, But I also want the wheelbase to fit as well.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Tom, Chris...

You guys staying warm?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

w-w-w-wwhat?? 

I'm tired of winter. I want to ride. Of course it didn't help seeing the movie "Wild Hogs" this past weekend.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm looking forward to seeing it, should be funny. Traveling around on the bike up north was a new type of cold for me. I can't believe you bikers do it where you live. Take care.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Warm is a relative term Bill! It was 0 this morning but when I complained to a friend in northern Vermont she told me it was -25 up there and that they would love to see 0, thank you very much! some how our weekends have been warm so I have been out on the bike (pedal powered) a few times. Not enough though. The skiing is awesome now though. Strangest winter ever. Someday it will end. Right now around here though it is all drit or ice. Up north, they have more snow than they know what to do with.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice to see you guys are posting again.
stupid, no emails with thread updates! 

we have had more snow in the last 3 months then we had in the previous 2-3 years combined. Had one night of snow last week, got 4 inches, and got stuck with my 2wd '73 gmc truck. Was not ready for the white. but it only lasted about 12 hours.

My pede is still on the shelf, waiting on custom steering links still. I think once it does warm up I will finish it up.

Nice to see eveyone is warm enough to type  hope everyone stays well.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

hey, I may not be doing any R/C but I keep checking the pages to see if any of the old crowd shows up.

Custom links? What is the hold up? What are you looking for? I scored on mine when our HobbyTown had a blow out sale and I found some Ti maxx links that worked perfectly! Talk about bomb proof! And all the bling one could want! What length are you in need of?

I have to say that my losing my job hurts but I miss the machine shop almost as much! all the scrap metal I could ever need and lathes and mills to play on at lunch. Oh well.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

?what?
you lost your job?
Anything new yet?

And the links I need are like 100mm, which are OG maxx link size. and I am just lazy and side tracked by my trail TLT projects. A friend of mine is http://www.bluemonster-rc.com/ and if I bring the truck to his shop he will fab up all custom links for it. I have been racing my on-road micro more (hold track TQ at 12.6sec lap ), and going to crawler comps. 

And baseball/softball has started here and both my kids now pitch (well again!). Em is a 3rd year major player and is askign to be a team leader and is learning 3 new pitches. So that takes time!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

ronbeck said:


> ?what?
> you lost your job?
> Anything new yet?


Yeah, I guess I didn't make that real public. After 20 years they laid me off. Gotta love it. I was pretty tired of the place anyway.

Still looking. It's been a couple months. Heck the first month was just spent generating a resume! it will all be good! I'm one of 2-3 final candidates for a sweet job at Harvard right now. Keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

How did the job hunt turn out Chris?

anyone fire up the pede's lately?

I haven't


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Still looking.

I was having a tough time getting going but at least I feel like I have some momentum now. Until I land a job though, momentum is just a word, eh?

Pede? What's that? LOL I think mine is gutted right now, lacking a motor and ESC. The main trouble though is a lack of a front body mount. Without an LBS nearby I have no desire to place an order for such a puny part. And, without getting back in the hobby big time I am not likely to need a big order. I do miss the machine shop at work. That was great for doing up custom pieces like that. 

Chris


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Chris,

Are you taking on any water?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Bill!

Actually, no! We got a new driveway put in the other week. This one is on the side of the house where most of the water came in. Now, even with the ridiculous mount of rain we have gotten, we are totally dry. We would have been really wet had we not "paved paradise and put up a parking lot".

I think I havve mold crowing on my backside though.


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi,

That's a mental image I could have lived without.... the mold I mean.

Good news about the driveway helping keep the water out. Nice when home improvement projects pay multiple returns.

How is the rest of the family doing? You've got to be driving them nuts by now being home so much.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Took me a while to log back on!

Being home IS taking a toll on all of us. But, Alice does admit that the house is cleaner than ever before! I guess that is a good thing. I will be very happy to let it go bakc to it's normal state of chaos in exchange for work though!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

everyone okay?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Huh? what? Still here...... Not doing much though. I did buy a wheely king recently, That's a fun ride. Put a brushless crawler system in it!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Once again my clairvoyance pays off. haven't checked the page for weeks it seems and today, there is life! go figure.

All is well with me but my new job is way way time intensive! Door to door today was 12 hours. i think I have made it in under 11 hours only once since I started. Am enjoying it but boy, I miss my free time.

Have not even looked at the RC stuff in ages. I have a new past time: kayaking! Bought a light touring boat last week despite the wife's protestations. We went out on Sunday, me in my boat, she, in a rental. We swapped boats and now half her free time is spent looking for her own boat! And the boys, of course they need THEIR own boats... ka ching! N ocomplaints at all. I have to admit that i was out on the mountain bike on Sunday thinking about the kayak! Now THAT is a change!


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

very limited RC here. But I do get some wrench time or bash tiem in bursts. I started my 2nd quarter of school today. Engl 270 tech writing....
Coaching the major softball all star team and my son was invited to a select tourny team for the summer. 

My pede is waiting for new custom links and a return of the novak Bl, had been racing my m18 but have run dry on Wed night free time and the TLT crawler has been rebuilt to it's TSC chassis with new braces and tranny mount. 

Glad to hear from you guys.

-peter-


----------



## bluelightracer (Mar 4, 2002)

tommckay said:


> Huh? what? Still here...... Not doing much though. I did buy a wheely king recently, That's a fun ride. Put a brushless crawler system in it!


hey tom, you been over to www.rccrawler.com yet? Good to hear your expanding your RC fleet


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*Happy Holidays to all!*

Hey Gang! 

Not sure whether anybody is still checking this page. Tom , I am guessing you will when you see the old Stampede popped to the top.

Not doing any RC at all these days, not only because of a ton of snow but life in general. I have no idea when I last checked in with you all but a new job with longer hours and a longer commute make for a tired out guy most of the time. But a happier one!

Hope all is well in r/c land guys!

Merry Christmas!

-Chris


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

wel, since last post, sold the pede, and got a MAXX. still need to replace the pede tho. miss that truck.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

Well I had been running the pede regularly, untill I ruined my Novak Bl motor.
I need to send it and few other items in for service.... 

I have been busy with going to school, and being more active in the rock crawling club.. warcrc.org Kids are still playing sports, and playing the Wii santa brought.

Hope everyone is well

-peter-


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Sheesh, I haven't been checking in here as regular as I used too. :freak:

I'm still racing though. More in the winter than summer (weird huh?) because of a nice trailer up north the wife & I like to spend time at. Bought a new (to me) motorcycle last summer too, went from a 2001 Suzuki Intruder 800 to a 1990 Honda Goldwing. The only regret is that the 'Wing don't fit on my porch like the Intruder did.  

I get an itch every now & then for a 4wd buggy, but I just tell myself "been there, done that" and move on. I got the Stampede a playmate in the form of a Wheely King I converted into a crawler. So while the 'Pede is the "fast" truck with the 19 turn in it, The WK will go places the 'Pede only thought of! I gave it a 12.5" wheelbase on a 4 link set up with locked diffs front & rear, & a Novak crawler brushless system in it. I put aftermarket hexes on the WK to the two trucks can share tires & rims (All-T's and Moabs).

Well, that's it for my update! Hope everyone else is doing well too!

DON'T BE STRANGERS!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*New Stampede*

Got my new Stampede in the mail today.Already started the upgrades.I did not realize the Stampede did not come with full bearings-what a shame.
I installed the red aluminum links all around with the steel outdrives.I also added a Trinity Speed Gems 14D motor with the stock xl-5 speedo.The steering servo is a Hitec hs-645 MG servo with Futaba radio gear.:thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Added the RPM front & rear bearing carriers plus the caster blocks.And a front bumper too. Also a pic with with my Revo!!!


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

hello alll, got me a pede and am in the process of restoring it... its a gen 1. so far ive added RPM: front carriers,esc shelf,and gear cover. here the pic that got me "warning points" on TRX forums....


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Got some new rims & tires for my Stampede.I also added a Reedy Flash Modified 17D motor.Weather is crap here-cant try'em out!!!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Desert Rat!!!*

Stampede


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

THE PEDE THREAD LIVES!!!!

I still have mine. Looks the same as the pics I posted back in '06! Jeez, it's been that long????

No more MT's for me. I won the points championship last year with the Gorilla Maxx E-Revo, then sold it and went Electric Brushless 1/8th scale. Talk about a beast! Radard and GPS'd at 42mph when mildly geared (geared for racing). The thing is a blast!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I guess we all move on in life, I guess the thread is dead? 

I still have my Pede, ain't gettin' rid of it either! I have 2 slashes to go with it and a Axial SCX10 now. Still doing a little racing with my Losi's and the Electric Hyper 7.


----------



## BuzzBomber (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't even see this thread until now - I'm mostly on here for my track's thread. Anyway, I bought an XL-5 Pede a few years ago to see what all the Traxxas hype was about, bashed the heck out of it, did the standard upgrades (RPM bumper, bearings and carriers, camber links, and a wheelie bar). Upgraded to a Sidewinder setup, stole that back out for my 4wd buggy, burned the XL-5, went to a $20 DTX ESC and Orion 17T SV2, and keep bashing. Only things I've broken since 2006 is a rear shock tower and believe it or not, the RPM bumper is cracked. This thing is so durable I'm giving it to my daughter (now 2) when she gets a little older. And there's my three years of 'Pede ownership in a paragraph.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Pedes all the way


----------



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

sweet trucks


----------



## jacob (Jun 23, 2002)

I miss my stampede.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Poor Pede thread, there was a time when it would have never seen page 2......

But I still have mine.


----------



## OhiaBoy (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't run my Pede much any more (racing Slashes), but my 8 year old daughter loves it so I guess it will stick around a little while longer.


----------

